# Bent my putter when my bag fell over: help needed



## Pegmondo125 (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi I've bent my putter when my bag fell over in the wind it is an offset type putter with a plumbers neck type offset. And this is where it has ever so slightly twisted. And now my putting seems off . Is there anyway of regaining it back to a perfect alignment again without just putting it in a vice and bending it to what I think is straight? Buying another putter is out of the question as I'm an apprentice and money is tight at the minute . Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## One Planer (Jan 3, 2015)

You could speak to a club pro and ask about re-shafting the putter.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 3, 2015)

'Fraid not!

Almost certainly new shaft and Grip required!


----------



## Pegmondo125 (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks for your input dude. But the shafts perfectly straight it's the metal offset that's bent


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 3, 2015)

Sorry. Never though that would bend!

Just a case of bending it back then! Good luck with that!


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 3, 2015)

Pegmondo125 said:



			Thanks for your input dude. But the shafts perfectly straight it's the metal offset that's bent
		
Click to expand...

Most club pros who repair/re shaft clubs should be able to get it some where close,.... They would need to have a loft/lie machine would be my guess.

If you stuck I use a shop in Orpington, Kent, but you would obviously need to send it to him.


----------



## duncan mackie (Jan 3, 2015)

Pegmondo125 said:



			Thanks for your input dude. But the shafts perfectly straight it's the metal offset that's bent
		
Click to expand...

hats good news  

no chance bending a shaft straight, but the hotel should be straightforward.


----------



## CMAC (Jan 4, 2015)

duncan mackie said:



			hats good news  

no chance bending a shaft straight, but the hotel should be straightforward.
		
Click to expand...

Bent...

shafts...

Hotels...


where was your mind when you typed this duncan


----------



## duncan mackie (Jan 4, 2015)

CMAC said:



			Bent...

shafts...

Hotels...


where was your mind when you typed this duncan

Click to expand...

more a case of the guy that programmed the intuitive text capability wasn't a golfer!

so much safer on this old thing


----------



## Pegmondo125 (Jan 4, 2015)

I've managed to bend it back. Using a vice and just kept tweaking it. It's now somewhat straight and a lot better than it was. It's a fazer putter with a really fat grip and I really get on with this putter unlike any other. The metal seems like a cheap metal that can be bent fairly easily. Would a Ping putter the ones that are Â£140 but the same type be less prone to bending? And made of a harder grade metal?


----------



## duncan mackie (Jan 5, 2015)

Pegmondo125 said:



			Would a Ping putter the ones that are Â£140 but the same type be less prone to bending? And made of a harder grade metal?
		
Click to expand...

not necessarily - particular alloys are used for particular reasons rather than cost.  brittle isn't necessarily better than soft as butter either!


----------



## guest100718 (Jan 5, 2015)

Same thing happened to my Ping Anser 2 (BeCu) I bent it back myself and its been fine.


----------

